# Best home defense weapon. What would you use?



## Musty Mariner (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I keep a 45 simi auto next to the bed for quick respons but if I had enough time I would definitely fall back to the 12 g with some 3" 00 buck. What would your best choice of weaponry be?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

marlin model 60 semi-auto .22. Holds a butt load of rounds, and less likely to go through walls ect. and hit my family.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

12 ga. Remington 1100, barrel cut to 20.5" to match length of magazine with magazine extension tube. Loaded with 1 1/4 oz #4 to prevent over penetration (walls etc). 1 1/4 #4 at home defense ranges will stop them quite quickly. 7 rounds ought to be more than enough unless there is an army invading.
www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid.../EXTENDED-MAGAZINE-TUBE

This gun converts back to sporting configuration with a 26" Remchoke barrel and regular length magazine (plugged or not) in under 5 minutes if so desired. But I do 99% of my hunting with a 20 anymore. Nothing flies in MI that a 20 can't dispatch quite handily.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

12 gauge pump with Buckshot and Turkey loads. 

Backup is my Glock 22.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

12 gauge with birdshot. Devastating but won't easily go through walls.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Most instructors of CCW classes will tell you that a shotgun loaded with birdshot in the best home defence weapon. Why? Because it will dispacth anyone hot within the house, yet not penetrate walls and kill your loved ones. Next best weapon is a .22 rimfire pistol or rifle, for the same reason.

From my personal experience with birdshot at close range (it stays balled up till it reaches about 12-15 feet) I would choose a .22 semi-auto pistol that functions well and reliable.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jim..47 said:


> From my personal experience with birdshot at close range (it stays balled up till it reaches about 12-15 feet) I would choose a .22 semi-auto pistol that functions well and reliable.


I find that balled up birdshot quite impressive, and have no doubt it would be quite effective. I have taken down saplings 3-4" in diameter with 7/8 oz. of #8 in the grouse woods. Birds were both amused and thankful.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Shotguns with birdshot. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

On her side a .357 S&W model model 66
On my side a .40 Glock model 23
Very close by a 12ga Remington Express Tactical 7 shot and another 7 shots in the side saddle filled with 2 3/4 00Buck. In the safe to many to list. Let the Zombies loose


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Definitely shotgun. I am more interested in how to store it safely and still have quick access under stress.

I posted the question in the shotguns forum. Do they make a biometric safe for scatterguns?


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2011)

Taurus judge thats the revolver that holds both 410 an 45 shells that my friends is the best home defense weapon 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Saiga combat 12ga.
Semi - auto
19" barrel
20rnd drum and 1 in the pipe.
00 buck.

Good Night. :coolgleam


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

410 or 20 gauge shotgun anyone in the house can use it, pistols are pretty hard for most people in the heat of the moment in the dark. Shotgun with bird shot is less likely to go through 2 layers of dry wall with deadly force to family members and un intended targets. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ferd (Mar 24, 2011)

Birdshot is for birds. I remember a certain former VP shot an 80-yr old man with birdshot...he was fine afterwards. If I'm pulling the trigger in that situation, I don't want to worry if what I'm shooting is enough. 00 buck or #4 buck. I don't have to worry about penetrating walls tho. Ours is the only bedroom on the main floor and the closest neighbor is over 200 yards away. If you stick with birdshot, better hope the intruder is not wearing a leather coat. 

If you are worried about over penetration, look up the results of using an AR-15 for such situations. Believe it or not, much less chance of over penetrating the walls.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Ferd said:


> Birdshot is for birds. I remember a certain former VP shot an 80-yr old man with birdshot...he was fine afterwards. If I'm pulling the trigger in that situation, I don't want to worry if what I'm shooting is enough. 00 buck or #4 buck. I don't have to worry about penetrating walls tho. Ours is the only bedroom on the main floor and the closest neighbor is over 200 yards away. If you stick with birdshot, better hope the intruder is not wearing a leather coat.
> 
> If you are worried about over penetration, look up the results of using an AR-15 for such situations. Believe it or not, much less chance of over penetrating the walls.


Chances are it will be close encounter. A leather coat won't help much. #6 shot at 20 ft. will put them down.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

ESOX said:


> I find that balled up birdshot quite impressive, and have no doubt it would be quite effective. I have taken down saplings 3-4" in diameter with 7/8 oz. of #8 in the grouse woods. Birds were both amused and thankful.


 Before my dad passed away I saw a few deer that were head shot with #4 bird shot at fairly close range. The head was like a bag of mables. Devastating weapon at close range.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If the opportunity arose... I'de be drawing my compound in wait behind a corner or simular... semi .22 is next in line. I've been told that just chambering a large gauge will send em running though!....


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

A 65 pound German Shepard who believes shes 150 pounds heavier awaits.










That will keep whomever it is occupied long enough until some screaming 55 grain soft points are deployed from the AR.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Matching .380 in headboard & .380 concealed by front door. both with Hydra-Shock jhp's, and a golden retriever

I know there are better calibers, The wife and daughter are to shaky/intimidated with the larger rounds, but both can handle the .380 well, which is critical IMO. And both are proficient in defense type shooting.

Until about a year ago, we had a Con. sex offender next door. Our 5 adult children we also trained from about the age of 10. We dont believe in giving warnings.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Depends on what your intentions are.....if you are going to call 911 and defend a position such as your bedroom, then a shotgun is great.

If your intentions are to seek out an intruder, then I would definately go with a pistol. Safely clearing a home with a long gun takes a lot of knowledge and practice.

The best active home defense is a good dog, better yet, two. The biggest mistake the vast majority make is putting a firearm in the bedroom for home defense and leaving it there. Many talk about a pistol in the headboard, or under the mattress, a shotgun leaning in the corner, or in a closet. If that is the case, then when an unarmed intruder enters your home, you have provided a weapon for him or her to use against you, should you return.

Best case scenario, two strong and protective dogs. A pistol, nothing smaller then a .380 and a CPL. All other weapons are locked up. When you leave your house your pistol goes with you.

My house, two dogs, the big one runs 175 pounds, the small one is 70 pounds. My wife carries a 9mm and I go with the 40 cal. My wife is pretty religious about carrying hers, mine spends most of the time locked up and I just use my duty weapon when I come home.

Our alarm is an African Grey Parrot. I can't even sneak into the house without him making all kinds of racket. The funny part is that the dogs have learned that when the parrot starts making noise, something is up and they are up and looking.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

short shotgun. Nuff said.


----------



## frostymug56 (Oct 1, 2010)

22lr high standard, 9shot with hollow points[ i've shot this gun for 40?years] ,in the closet 2ft from me. spingfeild XD 45acp that the wife can bring in for a backup,,,:yikes:.... same thing with me. daughter's room will keep her 10ft to the right of the hallway.. knel in the door & let the perp come to me,,WARNING SHOT,,,DON'T THINK SO!!!:evilsmile


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

All of my family members are handy with the mossberg 500. So its the perfect weapon for us. It sits behind the door in the main bedroom. Magazine full nothing in the chamber. Its full of #6 pheasant loads. I pray we never have to use it but nonetheless were prepared. 

Grizzly


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

I use my 40 cal and 2 pit bulls! Seems to work just fine.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I keep an mp-5-A3. It small its 30rds. and reloads fast. Laser sight. 

It may only be a 9mm but I feel beeter with this than the 870 I used to hide


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

M1 carbine?


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

870 with #6. I have two children and would not want to shoot thru walls..first you must get past my German sherpard..I would fear her more than the gun.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

The best home defense weapon is one that that the carrier is totally familiar with and has shot it under those conditions in which it is likely to be used and under training conditions that consistently assault one's comfort factor.

Lot of responses on these types of threads and the use of a 12 ga. buckshot loaded shotgun: "...the racking of the slide will scare most bad guys away...," "...12 ga .buckshot nuff' said..." and the like.

*A 12 ga. loaded with buckshot is obviously a formidable weapon. *

But how many respondents have actually tried this scenario: You have a pump shotgun, wake up and grab it in response to a window breaking, in the ambient light down a hallway you see a thug wearing a "ski" mask, just as you shoot he ducks behind a door, he jumps out and fires a handgun which dis-ables your strong arm leaving you with a fired shell in your shotgun and a dis-abled arm with which to eject, load and fire a fresh round. Where does this leave you as the bad guy is coming down the hallway after you? Can't happen to you, well of course not. Why? Well because it can't happen to you/me so why waste time, money training for it?

I've been over this a kazillion times: The best defensive weapon you can have is one you've trained with under adverse conditions that continually challenge your comfort zone. I know that equipment is a lot more :coolgleam to talk, ask and think about then asking about training and it's a lot more fun to spend $$$ on a new firearm as opposed to spending $$$ on an
intensive 8 hour firearm home defense course where you will actually be asked to perform (and probably perform poorly at the beginning but perform with a smile on your face and a clap on your back from the instructor at the end.)* But what will save you when things go south is training not equipment.

Of all those respondents who've proposed a 12 ga. shotgun how many do you actually think have practiced re-loading, re-racking, firing etc. weak hand only? Nary a one I bet. How many have actually fired such a weapon down a simulated hallway under very low light conditions? Nary a one I bet. Why not? Well because all that's needed is the sound of a racking shotgun to scare the bad guys away. Yeah right, don't bet your life on it. 

Look, this is not to disparage 12 ga. shotguns as a home defensive weapon. I've been on more than one police range and have seen buckshot go down range in a simulated hallway - it's scary. But don't forget these guys are actually training and that's what's important - the training.

On threads like this one everyone asks about equipment but I can't remember anyone ever asking: I just got my CPL, there's been a lot of serious assaults/break-ins, home invasion etc. where I live. I'm looking for suggestions from you guys for advanced defensive firearm training. It's always about equipment - like buying a specific firearm is a guarantee against the bad guys. 

It's not about weapons or equipment- it's about training, experience with the firearm of your choice and mindset.

Hoppe's no.10

*I speak from experience.

I've witnessed more than one LE agency perform embarrassingly with shotguns. I've been in three gun shoots where participants have *totally* missed "pepper-poppers" with an 1 1/8 of 7 1/2 birdshot at about 7 yards - why? Because they get excited , haven't trained enough and aren't familiar with the firearm they're carrying. I can't say it enough: *IT'S NOT ABOUT EQUIPMENT IT"S ABOUT TRAINING.*


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

A handgun would be the best. You can run the gun i.e. shoot, aim, etc and still have a free hand on a phone to call 911. Aside from that, I'd have 00 buckshot in my shotgun for the fact that it WILL shoot through cover.

Scatter guns throughout the house and always have one on you. You don't want to be on the ****ter with no gun in the bathroom when a BG comes storming up the stairs at you.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

12gauge side by side 3inch goose loads with 20in barrel pattern is unreal when pulling both triggers nothing could make it through that


----------

